# Planting safe plants around hive.



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

I live in Maine and would like to plant some perennials around my bee hives. I've been reading about Neonicotinoids and am afraid to buy plants from local nurseries or Lowes to put in my yard. Can anyone tell me how I can find safe plants? I was looking at herbs and things like catmint etc.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Your bee's forage in a 8000 acre area, anything nectar they collect from your flowers will be unmeasurable compared to what they collect outside your property. 
I don't think they could get enough Neonicotinoids if they eat the whole plant, these pesticides are measure in the plant by PPM. 

It's the massive amount of crops land that the bee work day after day that is the concern for Neonicotinoids.


----------



## twgun1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Find a friend or neighbor that needs to divide some plants. They are the best, hardy ones anyways. Often local garden clubs or church ladies have spring plant sale as fundraisers from plant divides and grafts out of their own gardens. 

I rarely have luck with nursery plants- root bound, not grown locally, different soil than mine...the list goes on.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you, that makes me feel a lot better. I won't worry about it then..


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

twgun1 said:


> Find a friend or neighbor that needs to divide some plants. They are the best, hardy ones anyways. Often local garden clubs or church ladies have spring plant sale as fundraisers from plant divides and grafts out of their own gardens.
> 
> I rarely have luck with nursery plants- root bound, not grown locally, different soil than mine...the list goes on.


It's true. I don't have much luck either. Fortunately we have a lot of local people who grow plants.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Catmint, spearmint, mint, sage, all easy to grow from seed. I see the seeds on the organic seed rack and doubt that organic will have neonics. As suggested above, probably not much of a threat anyway.
Bill


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I ebay hunt for my seeds and tubers that the
bees like. Bought seeds and plants from the private
seed savers. i.e. bb trees, groundnuts, clovers, etc.


----------

